# Installing stereo in wall



## suskam (Oct 9, 2009)

I would like to install a stereo in the wall of our bathroom/bedroom. I was going to use an RV wall-mount stereo, and wire it behind the wall. I understand I need a 110/120v to 12v converter to power the house wire down to the unit. My question is, is this possible, and safe? I've searched the internet for units made for homes, and can't find any. I've also searched for other people that have had the same desire but can't find any. I find this odd that I'm the only one that's ever done this, or that they don't make a wall unit for home use. Any advice?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi suskam

Anything is possible, The best course of action IMO would be to put down your design on paper or CAD program detailing what needs to be done and then have your design approved by an engineer or find a company specializing in renovations. Modifying the electrical system in the house to accommodate such a project is ambitious (awesome idea), but it also has to conform to safety codes so that if anything goes wrong with it, your insurance company will pay for any and all damages.


----------

